# 26" vs 28" Barrel length?



## gdeal (Mar 1, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a new 3.5" semi-automatic shotgun SBE II and I am having a tough time deciding what barrel length to go with 26" or 28". Historically all of my shotguns have had 28" barrels and I have shot well with them, but all my buddies are shooting 26" barrels and are encouraging me to give one a try howwever, at $1,300 I am a little hesitant. When I swing the guns the 26" definetaly feels faster but also somewhat jerky. I am not sure if I would get use to the 26" barrel at which point my swing would smooth out.

I am told by many that the trend in waterfowl hunting is shorter barrel lengths. Is this true? Has anyone switched from a 28" to a 26". Thanks for any insight you may have.

PS. I am 5'10" and 190lbs and the gun will primarily used on the open water of SE Alaska for duck and goose hunting. However, on occassion I do travel to Nebraska and Canada for a little extra fun.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I shoot a BGH 3.5" with a 30" barrel and would never consider going anything shorter than a 28" (and I'd only go 28" if they didn't make a 30"). If they made a 30" I'd encourage you to go that route. For most waterfowl shots you have time to get the gun up and swing...you're not pointing and shooting like you are for upland. For that reason I think a longer barrel is better because it's less jerky and you don't have as much jump with it.

I do know guys that shoot well with shorter barrels...the bottom line is that it's all personal preference and truth be told it is really only a minor difference in the feel between a 26" and a 28" and most good shooters will get used to the gun and compensate either way they go.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

if you hunt from a layout blind or boat blind i would go with a 26 a shoot a 10g with a 24" turkey barrel i love it because i dosn't stick a mile out of my layout.They both shoot the same if you buy the 26 you can always buy a long choke. :2cents:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

duck991....I would go with the 26 in.In my older years I have added a Limbsaver pad which adds 1-2 inches to the gun.Makes a big difference in recoil.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

gdeal Are you going to use this gun for upland. If so you may consider a 26'' I agree with Matt that the longer barrels seem to give me better leed perception for waterfowl. I also believe that body size is very important to gun selection. At your size and weight you can shoot a big gun. A 28" auto would fit fine. Matt you shooting a 30" auto is too cool. Its right out of the 1960's Please tell me that you wear a Jones style hat!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> gdeal Are you going to use this gun for upland. If so you may consider a 26'' I agree with Matt that the longer barrels seem to give me better leed perception for waterfowl. I also believe that body size is very important to gun selection. At your size and weight you can shoot a big gun. A 28" auto would fit fine. Matt you shooting a 30" auto is too cool. Its right out of the 1960's Please tell me that you wear a Jones style hat!


I've been known to rock out a Jones style hat. 8) I actually don't know what happened to mine right now...I think my dad may have snagged it. All of the Jones' have sported a Jones style at one point in their hunting careers.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the SBE 2 in the 28 inch barrel. I used it all last fall and I was also debating wether to get the 26 or 28. Well I went with the 28 because in my opinion I couldnt really tell the differance when swinging either of them, but I think that the 28 helps me poke them out there a little bit further. I also was used to shooting the Ithica auto with 32 inch barrel on it, so the 28 felt nice. I am so glad I dont have to lug that thing around anymore.. Just my 2 cents
Bandhunter


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

my bps 10ga. has a 24" barrel and my nova has a 26", my traditions trap/pheasant gun is also 26" i love them they dont stick out that much. my brother has the same traditions o&u with 28" barrel and i would never have bought it i hate the way it shoots i will always stick with shorter barrels cuz they pattern just as good and theres not all that xtra weight to swing around at the end of the gun.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

It is the old adage.....do you want to be 2 inches closer to the birds? I would consider balance, handling, and in ND getting in and out of the vehicle. Usually the 26 will win. The eye opening test is to put a 26 inch pump or auto on the floor upright next to a 30 inch O/U. The auto will be longer due to that long reciever.


----------



## gdeal (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your advise. I will go and swing them around tomorrow and make a choice. Thanks agian. Greg


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

28 is great! 8) 
I rock out the Goose Hat, Thanks again Old Hunter!


----------



## bigmal (Feb 17, 2005)

28" will give you a better leed & a tighter pattern.


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

I SHOOT BOTH A 26 AND A 28. I PERSONALLY LIKE THE 26 BETTER. MY GUN IS A MULTI PURPOSE GUN THOUGH(GEESE, DUCKS, PHESANTS, RABBITS). I TOO BELIEVE ITS ALL PERSONAL PREFERANCE.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I bought a benelli last year and my big thing was weight. There was no noticeable weight difference in 26-28 so I went with the 28. I really like the 28" for waterfowl but it is a little clumbsy for roosters. I guess it depends on what you primarily hunt.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I agree with 4 all around. 26/28/30 won't produce any material difference in range or pattern - it's all load and choke at those lengths. With the long receivers of the autos, a 26" still produces a very good sight plane. For variations in species and hunting styles, 26" is probably the most versitile and practical.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I love my 28 inch barrel on my Nova.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

You guys are going to think I'm crazy, but I bought a Berreta semi-auto with a 24" barrel a couple years ago. I got a heck of a deal on it ($50) so I couldn't pass it up. Anyway...I love that little gun for both upland and waterfowl. I shoot it well whereas somebody else probably would hate it. I even use it for shooting sporting clays.

I grew up shooting a 30" full choke barrel and went to a 28", but after this gun I'm thinking shorter is better...at least for me.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I had shot a 26" for several years and didn't know if I would like the 28". However, I knew I would used the gun primarily for waterfowl, and I had herd the extra length helps with longer patterning and following through on passing birds. At first, it was an awkward adjustment, but I have since enjoyed the 28" barrel. If I did more upland game hunting, I think I would prefer the shorter barrel. I believe, what ever you get and you shoot it enough, you'll enjoy the gun and not regret the length. my opinion.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Dan Bueide said:


> I agree with 4 all around. 26/28/30 won't produce any material difference in range or pattern - it's all load and choke at those lengths. With the long receivers of the autos, a 26" still produces a very good sight plane. For variations in species and hunting styles, 26" is probably the most versitile and practical.


Good post Dan,
I think the best route for the fellas that are undecided about which barrel length to choose would be to try a friends shotgun with the make, model and barrel length they are thinking of buying.

I shoot both a pump and auto in 26 inch most of the time. I like 28" to 30" for pass shooting where you have time to get set for em. Level 13 brought up a great point when he mentioned that the longer barrels help your follow through, once you get em moving!

Bob Aronsohn "Kansas Bob"


----------



## Zeboy (Aug 21, 2003)

Someone alluded to it earlier, but you also need to take into account the overall length of the gun. The receiver on a SBE is quite long. I think that you will find that the overall length of a SBE with 26" barrels will exceed the overall length on some guns with 28" barrels - it certainly will exceed most O/U with 28" barrels.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

ZeBoy,

I was only referring to pumps and autos, however, it is quite true that the receivers on pumps and autos add to the overall length of the firearm. Good point!

Bob Aronsohn "Kansas Bob"


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd get a 26" barrel ................ but that's me .............


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

the 28" will get you 2"'s closer...


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

this all depents on how the ducks come in for you. if you have ducks/geese in close most of the time that a 26" would be good. and what do yo do more of duck of goose hunting? for geese a 28" is is better because geese are big birds and they need more of a pop.


----------

